# Hello!



## Mariam2020 (Feb 3, 2020)

Good day to all! My name is Miriam and I live in Manchester. I'm 29 years old, preparing to become a mother. I'm glad to be here with you now. 0


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How exciting to be expecting a baby. When is your baby due?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Mariam2020 said:


> Good day to all! My name is Miriam and I live in Manchester. I'm 29 years old, preparing to become a mother. I'm glad to be here with you now. 0


Welcome! How's the new-mom prep going? What brings you to TAM?

By the way, if your real first name is Mariam, and you've told us you're from Manchester, it's not too likely someone will put 2+2 together, but to maintain anonymity you TAM name that doesn't include your real name.


----------

